# UNC PG Pitchin' To Steer Knick 'O'



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/47603.htm 



> "Stephon [Marbury] is a scoring guard," Felton said after working out for Isiah Thomas and other Knick officials yesterday at the team practice facility. "They can put me at the '1', he can move to the '2.'





> Felton began laughing when asked if he had informed Thomas and Marbury of his plans to revamp the Knicks, who hold the eighth pick in the upcoming NBA Draft. Felton wasn't looking to step on any toes yesterday, but he sees the Knicks as an ideal place for a point guard, even if the Knicks appear to be set at that position.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to tell you, but whoever the Knicks get they are going to be near the basement for awhile. Ya'll should trade Marbury while you can. Having Crawford and him playing the 2 wouldn't allow for enough minutes or shots to make them happy. :biggrin:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Thanks for stopping by...*

See how smug you are when 'melo is playin the 3 for the knicks in a couple of years. Denver is a Marcus Camby injury away from being mediocre...and outside of 'melo (who will leave for a bigger market), there is not a lot to develop.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i said a while ago that i think it would be a good idea to try steph at the two guard, but addressing the frontcourt is much more important at this point.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

maybe we should throw Felton in the coaching pool as its clear to him Starbury is a 2,yet our crack coaching staff cant seem to figure this out...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth....*

The trouble I have with Marbury is that he doesn't play defense. He couold and should but he doesn't. Leaders lead by example and his leadership quality is found to be lacking. Hell, even AI gets a ton of steals (although his on the ball defense is average at best). If I could get some value for Marbury, I would send him down the lane. If JC doesn't learn to get better at D next year, he is either gone, or becomes an offensive spark off the bench. Sounds to me like the combo of Felton and Wright would fix our backcourt for the next 10 years. Pencil in Ariza at the 3 and we are just a center and/or PF from being good again. Surely, there must be guys we could nail by dangling some combo of TT, Penny, Marbury, Taylor, etc?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Truth....*



alphadog said:


> The trouble I have with Marbury is that he doesn't play defense. He couold and should but he doesn't. Leaders lead by example and his leadership quality is found to be lacking.


yeah, you could read between the lines all season that Kurt was frustrated with Marbury's D and for having to try to clean up everyone's mistakes. 

Marbury said last post season that no one should fear him playing in the Olympics and then an 82 game season, he'd still play his 40mpg, he'd rest on defense...

This is his philosophy, that he's needed for 40 mins for offense, and that defense is a secondary or tertiary matter best left to others.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id draft felton and send steph packing anyday. felton is great on the break...really really really good. hes exactly the type of point guard we wanted marbury to be.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

unfortuantely any guard who cant defend 2's is unlikely to be added to the roster in the draft , so even though felton would love to move marbury over its not gonna happen unless he is just a star in the brightest sense .

i'm doubtful thats the case, even with zeke's love of point guards.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Truth....*



son of oakley said:


> yeah, you could read between the lines all season that Kurt was frustrated with Marbury's D and for having to try to clean up everyone's mistakes.


Kurt for player/coach!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys hit the nail on the head....This draft is about decent point guards,some talented 6'5"-6'8" guys and a couple of projects.We are not going to get immediate help in a big in this draft....The Petros and Bynums are years away,so the immediate answer and simple solution is to move Marbury,one of our 4's for a big,and draft a point guard or a Webster or even better Wright.



> Surely, there must be guys we could nail by dangling some combo of TT, Penny, Marbury, Taylor, etc?


There are definetly guys we could get,but we finally have to decide if we are willing to take the nuclear waste that comes with it.I would love to rid ourselves of our long term commitment to Marbury..Realistically,other than a sign and trade for Z,what high price player could we swap for??And I would much rather have Kwame..

We need to stop playing matador D.It starts with Marbury and JC..I think there is hope for JC,but i think Marbury needs to go.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Thanks for stopping by...*



alphadog said:


> See how smug you are when 'melo is playin the 3 for the knicks in a couple of years. Denver is a Marcus Camby injury away from being mediocre...and outside of 'melo (who will leave for a bigger market), there is not a lot to develop.


Yeah, Denver doesn't own cap space, a young roster, multiple draft picks, or basically everything you need to build. I'm also sold on the fact Melo will leave a team that will do everything they can to bring him back and can also show him the most dough.

I hope you see my sarcasm Alphadog because I'm laying it on pretty thick. Don't be upset that your big market team is the laughing stock for a few more years (until Houston's contract is up.) 
Why would you go after Melo when LeBron should bring ya'll back to the promise land?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Do your history...*

'Melo is a NY guy...long before he was a Baltimore/DC guy. He could make more in endorsements than you guys could pay in salary. Nene is the key for you. First you have to re-sign him, then you have to hope he gets better (much). Your team is more fragile than you think.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't want to get into the Melo thing, I think he is a fine player, not a winner but he is a talented kid. He has a lot wrong with his Mentality, but the Denver brought a bunch of great players and a good coaching staff, so he should be fine. I do think the kid is a bit overated though for how many times he's collapsed mentality. That's just my opinion.


Back to Felton. I like felton. I'd welcome him here ( not at 8) Felton's will only imporve his stock in the draft because the dude is a great athlete. Especially compared to Deron. The funny thing is workouts especially individual ones mask Feltons biggest problem or rather the question marks surronding him which mostly have to do with how vocal a leader he is and whether or not he can run a team.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Being uninformed doesn't stop you...*

'Melo is not a winner? Is it a coincidence that the Nug's turnaound began when 'Melo became a focal part of the offense? Being from the Syracuse area I got to watch him all the time. That SU won the title was because of 'Melo. Trade him for anyone else and they don't win. Does he have some baggage? Hell, yeah....what kid that good doesn't? (and before you say LJ, you need to read more..shiny outside, crappy inside). You keep going...never let the fact that you don't know something keep you from talking about it.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Being uninformed doesn't stop you...*



alphadog said:


> 'Melo is not a winner? Is it a coincidence that the Nug's turnaound began when 'Melo became a focal part of the offense? Being from the Syracuse area I got to watch him all the time. That SU won the title was because of 'Melo. Trade him for anyone else and they don't win. Does he have some baggage? Hell, yeah....what kid that good doesn't? (and before you say LJ, you need to read more..shiny outside, crappy inside). You keep going...never let the fact that you don't know something keep you from talking about it.


Wade, Heinrich, Gordon, Amare, Howard, on and on and on. Seriously is this your first year watching basketball?

Get off my nuts already, I've already proved you wrong 1000 times and you still haven't learned jack. Just ignore my posts as they're obviously way above your level of comprehension.


Seriously, you'd have to be an utter idiot to think that putting Melo in charge of the offense in Denver was the major factor in their turnaround and not.. gee I don't know the whole restructuring of the 20 win team. Obviously you don't know a winner when you see one if you if you somehow think Melo is the sole reason for the Turn around in Denver.


Stop following me around like a retarded puppydog all over these boards spouting your inane drivel, you have yet to make a single point in contradiction to anything I've ever said yet still try and try to find fault with it. I've never seen anyone with such a hard-on for stupidity, keep at it champ, I'm sure I'll prove you wrong yet again.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Please...Wade is older and married. Heinrich is not in 'Melo's league (and he is also older). Howard ain't there yet. These guys have NEVER had the hype that Melo and LJ had from day1. Very few guys come into the league with the kind of trumpeting these guys got. Gordon? He was not expected to do this well so soon. BTW, Melo's beat Heinrch's Jayhawks for the title and Kansas had more talent and arguably a better coach while Melo was hobbled. Who's not a winner?


----------

